# Canis > Saksa lambakoerte kennel Unerschrocken / Питомник немецких овчарок Unerschrocken >  Y - pesakond / Y-помёт 23.07.12

## Tatjana

*Y -помёт. Рождены 23.07.2012г* 

Отец: *Quay van de Moezenbulte*  /Голландия/

Мать: *Kelly Cevaro*  /Словакия/

Родились 1 кобель, 5 сук.

*YUKAN* Тюмень/ Работает в полиции
*YOGA* /Латвия/
*YAFFA* /Красноярск/ Работает в полиции
*YUNNI* /Москва/ ОКД-1, ЗКС-1, ВН
*YVETTE* /Таллинн/ прошла обучение в школе CANIS
*YERNA* /Нарва/

----------


## Tatjana

Щенкам 5 недель:




7 недель:

----------


## Tatjana

*YUKAN*




*YUNNI*

----------


## Tatjana

*YAFFA и YVETTE*  игра в возрасте 3-х месяцев:

----------


## НатальяСт

Поздравляю наш Ю помет с Днем рождения!!!!

----------

